

Rate my startup: Tout - templatize your repetitive emails - Tawheed
http://toutapp.com

======
rudasn
This was your "weekend" project right? I remember seeing it and reading the
blog post a while ago. Would you be willing to share some info on your numbers
(visits, conversion rates etc)?

~~~
Tawheed
I launched it as a hail-mary after hacking it over a weekend back in April of
this year. To day, there's been about 700 users, nearly 7,000 e-mail pitches
sent, and about 10 Premium Subscribers.

I've done little to no marketing for it, most of my customers have come from
the press I got for the Highrise integration and the rest came from blog
entries here and there.

I did get a ton of customer feedback (some through Survey.io, others from
direct customer development) which has lead me to release this updated
version.

I'm going to be focusing more on marketing Tout over the next few months.

